

Open source blog as another Backbone, Slim, Rails, Bootstrap sample app - dabit
http://blog.crowdint.com/2012/02/20/welcome-to-our-new-blog.html

======
dotBen
I'm incredibly biased because I'm part of the WordPress community, but IMHO
the static-posting model employed by Jekyll (and I guess fading-stalwart
Movable Type) is fundamentally flawed for two reasons:

1) you are penalized for writing more and more content as your rebuild time
will increase the more posts you have.

2) you cannot have any dynamic content that queries the database or
dynamically builds the page other than at build-time.

I'm not sure whether the gem created by the OP is the holy-grail of Ruby based
blogging, but it does seem as though Jekyll's current popularity is because
it's the only decent Rails-based blogging tool out there, not because it's
particularly well suited to the task.

~~~
danneu
I think you meant Ruby instead of Rails-based. Some alternatives that come to
mind are Toto (Git-based like Jekyll) and Typo (Rails-based).

Frankly, I'd rather have a Rails blog with page caching than use Jekyll.

------
Tyrant505
After 60 posts Jekyll is slow to compile? I was just considering giving it a
try but this is quite a turnoff.

~~~
dabit
Worth mentioning that we were using 0.10, took around 1 minute on a brand new
MBP. Worse on older machines.

Enabling LSI for related posts made it worse.

Maybe its fixed on newer versions.

~~~
ephoz
Hey, we're using jekyll (0.11.x) to generate <http://dev.af83.com/> which is
about 320 posts. It always takes less than 30secs on my laptop (Lenovo X220).

